# DJANGO: Gypsy Jazz Guitar, now available from Impact Soundworks!



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to *DJANGO: Gypsy Jazz Guitar! *Produced by Dimitris Plagiannis, creator of our popular bouzouki and oud libraries, this virtual instrument collection is a tribute to the unique, timeless gypsy jazz musical style (also known as gypsy swing, hot club jazz, or jazz manouche.) 

Featuring *two distinct components* (lead guitars, rhythm guitar), *Django* offers you the ability to create incredibly *realistic and authentic* solo and accompaniment parts. Not only was each instrument recorded with incredible depth and edited with meticulous care, but we also ensured that all the nuances, noises, and quirks of a live performer were captured.

It's these noises and imperfections that truly *breathe life* into the library and make it sound so good even with minimal tweaking!

*Django: Gypsy Jazz Guitar* is a wonderful tool not just for gypsy swing: the expressive leads are just as well suited for modern jazz & swing, blues, pop, alternative, and much more. Listen to the demos & videos below to see what we mean!
*
KEY FEATURES*

Over 20,000 beautifully detailed samples
Two lead guitars: acoustic & electric DI
Acoustic rhythm guitar w/ individual strums, pattern builder
Elegant, beautiful and straightforward interface
Controllable fret, string & release noises
Leads: sustain, hammer-on/pull-off, glissando, harmonics, octaves, dirty notes, slides
Rhythm: 12 chord types in all 12 keys, multiple strum types (sustained, long, short, etc)
Leads: Easily tweak performance behavior (neck position preference, picking style...)
Virtual analog modeled FX rack included on all instruments

*LIBRARY WALKTHROUGH*


*REAL OR SAMPLED?*


*AUDIO DEMOS*


*AVAILABILITY
Django: Gypsy Jazz Guitar* is available now as a digitally downloadable bundle for *$149!* Alternatively, you can pick up just the lead guitars for *$99* or just the rhythm guitar for *$79.
*
Let us know what you think, and have fun!


----------



## Fer (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Garlu (Sep 13, 2016)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2016)

You fooled me


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 13, 2016)

Just... Wow... And just when I'm in the middle of a big project that needs a lot of this. Will almost certainly be getting this!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 13, 2016)

Just curious as to who the player you sampled is?
sounds like Gonzalo or Radich...Adrian?

Really good sounding VI, If I was getting a lot of session work as a GJ guitarist I'd be a little down, but I hope it shines a lite on a genre I love!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 13, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Just... Wow... And just when I'm in the middle of a big project that needs a lot of this. Will almost certainly be getting this!



or you could hire a real GJ guitarist!

check the promote area.

or do both!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 13, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Just curious as to who the player you sampled is?
> sounds like Gonzalo or Radich...Adrian?
> 
> Really good sounding VI, If I was getting a lot of session work as a GJ guitarist I'd be a little down, but I hope it shines a lite on a genre I love!


 
Cheers :D Personally, I love this style, both through its originators like Django himself, up through people now like Joscho Stephan turning it up a notch, or even how its incorporated into genres like electro swing (Caravan Palace etc)

The performer in the video (and of the library itself!) was Vasilis Kotsias, a Greek performer and instructor whom our producer connected with.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 13, 2016)

Andrew, you just kill it every time. Much respect, yo.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 14, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> or you could hire a real GJ guitarist!



I would love to hire a real player. Nothing beats it. But the project I'm doing is a music driven computer game (set in the 30ies), and since level design and music needs back-and-forth iteration until the very end, I need the flexibility of keeping the music in midi as long as possible.
If budget and time allows it, I will definitely try to get a real player when the music is finalised. I might shoot you a PM at a later time.


----------



## Rctec (Sep 14, 2016)

Did you manage to record and sample a Maccaferri with the small sound-whole for the lead-sound?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, it is a Maccaferri! 

(For those who aren't familiar, this was the favored guitar of Django Reinhardt himself and named after its designer, Mario Maccaferri. )


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 14, 2016)

So it's the D-hole Maccaferri for rhythm, and the oval hole Maccaferri for lead?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 14, 2016)

Rctec said:


> Did you manage to record and sample a Maccaferri with the small sound-whole for the lead-sound?




Usually these are Selmers or Selmer copies (Not Mac's) by newer manufactuers (my guess in this vid it is an original Selmer Stocholo played). There is no rule to whether a D or Oval is used for rhythm though the D generally gets used for rhythm more than an oval. That said there are countless recordings of players using a D hole for lead. The last concert I saw Stocholo live he played a D-Hole made by Stephen Hahl. Same concert series Robin Nolan used my Holo D-hole. It's usually the player not the D or oval that makes the difference.

On the videos I saw of the player used for this VI it would be a more recent manufacturer (not a Mac) and he used both on the vids, but again I believe D or oval will not make a huge difference.

here is an example


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 15, 2016)

Django: Gypsy Jazz Guitar is now available!!! Full details in the original post!

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/django-gypsy-jazz-guitar/


----------



## midiman (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds very very good!


----------



## feck (Sep 15, 2016)

This looks and sounds great as usual, Andrew. But you are really going to test my keyboard skills - trying to authentically program GJ from a keyboard is gonna be quite the challenge haha.


----------



## Russell Moran (Sep 15, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Welcome to *DJANGO: Gypsy Jazz Guitar! *Produced by Dimitris Plagiannis, creator of our popular bouzouki and oud libraries, this virtual instrument collection is a tribute to the unique, timeless gypsy jazz musical style (also known as gypsy swing, hot club jazz, or jazz manouche.)
> 
> Featuring *two distinct components* (lead guitars, rhythm guitar), *Django* offers you the ability to create incredibly *realistic and authentic* solo and accompaniment parts. Not only was each instrument recorded with incredible depth and edited with meticulous care, but we also ensured that all the nuances, noises, and quirks of a live performer were captured.
> 
> ...


----------



## nbd (Sep 16, 2016)

This should be de facto for all libraries:


Demo MIDI files included!


----------



## sp_comp (Sep 16, 2016)

This sounds incredible


----------



## Mundano (Sep 16, 2016)

Please! develop now "STEPHANE GRAPPELLI" VIOLIN !! Cheers!


----------



## nbd (Sep 16, 2016)

sp_comp said:


> This sounds incredible



This sounds so good that it actually sounds _credible_


----------



## cyoder (Sep 16, 2016)

I've never tried to write in this style before, but this library is just really fun and inspiring. 



[Disclaimer: I was a beta tester; take this with a grain of salt if you want to. Spice is good.]


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 16, 2016)

A hint to using this library even though I do not have it...avoid a lot of hammer ons and pull offs unless you can articulate a note in the phrase, it's tricky ,even legato type movements when doing Gypsy Jazz are rarely used, Gypsy Jazz is a heavily articulated genre, it can sound very smooth but that is in the correct phrasing.


----------



## Vovique (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds absolutely killer. I want this!


----------



## drumman (Sep 17, 2016)

The manual says there are eight slots for storing strum patterns. That is in addition to the preset patterns, right?
And what do you do if you need to store more than eight patterns for a song?


----------



## JBacal (Sep 17, 2016)

Blue Moon and Mario Reinhardt demos are wonderful. Such a happy musical style!


----------



## dimitris (Sep 24, 2016)

New demo, enjoy.


----------



## lumcas (Sep 24, 2016)

I so don't need this but I totally want it - GAS in its purest form


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 24, 2016)

lumcas said:


> I so don't need this but I totally want it - GAS in its purest form



Me too. I was today thinking of getting this just in case I would need this for a possible projects in the future . Have been listening to this all day:


----------



## Quasar (Sep 25, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Me too. I was today thinking of getting this just in case I would need this for a possible projects in the future . Have been listening to this all day:




Me three. This sounds supertacular, but between MusicLab, Orange Tree Samples, Indiginus and Pettinhouse, I'm guitar bloated, and have other areas of want on a limited budget. But were this less redundant for me, I'd grab it in a second. Plus, you can't go wrong with ISW.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 29, 2016)

Bought this a week ago, and it's really lovely. The lead guitar is absolutely stellar. Great work guys!

I do have a couple of sync problems with the rhythm guitar (out of sync when triggered exactly on a beat). Is this a known bug?


----------



## dimitris (Dec 29, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Bought this a week ago, and it's really lovely. The lead guitar is absolutely stellar. Great work guys!
> 
> I do have a couple of sync problems with the rhythm guitar (out of sync when triggered exactly on a beat). Is this a known bug?



If you trigger the rhythm patterns slightly earlier than the beat it works fine. Just a few ticks are enough.

Alternatively you can use the sliced samples. IMO this gives you much better control.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 29, 2016)

dimitris said:


> If you trigger the rhythm patterns slightly earlier than the beat it works fine. Just a few ticks are enough.
> 
> Alternatively you can use the sliced samples. IMO this gives you much better control.



Thanks for the quick answer Dimitris. Triggering early is what I do now, but I tend to audition the section I'm working on by jumping to a marker that is usually right on a beat. Surely it's a very tiny annoyance, and I think your suggestion to use the sliced samples make a lot of sense. Even then, many other libraries manage to sync up when triggered exactly on the beat, so it's definitely doable. Might be a thing to consider for a future update?


----------



## dimitris (Dec 29, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Might be a thing to consider for a future update?



Certainly. Will let you know.


----------

